# TV Tuner card with HD support for DTH HD



## bala_cpu (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi guys,

Im in search of a decent tv tuner card with 1080p for DVB-S , to use with AIRTEL DTH HD .

Im having 22" LED monitor.

Can you people provide me with suggestions and where to buy??

EDIT:
I prefer internal tuner card, as i need some basic recording too


----------



## bala_cpu (Jul 5, 2011)

Any suggestion guys?


----------



## masterkd (Jul 5, 2011)

you do not require DVB-S in your tv tuner as the TV tuner cannot decode the signal from airtel without the STB..all you need a tv tuner with hdmi input..avertv have some tvtuners with hdmi input but availability in india is an issue..google avertv h727!!


----------



## vwad (Jul 6, 2011)

masterkd said:


> you do not require DVB-S in your tv tuner as the TV tuner cannot decode the signal from airtel without the STB..all you need a tv tuner with hdmi input..avertv have some tvtuners with hdmi input but availability in india is an issue..google avertv h727!!



I second this. Go for H727, its a great card.

If possible get, DVR version of DTH service, its best combo with DVR and Avermedia H727.


----------



## masterkd (Jul 6, 2011)

yep..DVR+tvtuner is a great combo..i myself planning to have that!!


----------



## tkin (Jul 6, 2011)

masterkd said:


> yep..DVR+tvtuner is a great combo..i myself planning to have that!!


Just asking, what output does the Airtel STB provide? Does it have component output? Or HDMI only?


----------



## kamal_saran (Jul 6, 2011)

hey guys , just a noob query, is there any way to watch tv directly on lcd monitor without having any pc, i mean with tv tuner card or something like that  thanx in advance


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 6, 2011)

kamal_saran said:


> hey guys , just a noob query, is there any way to watch tv directly on lcd monitor without having any pc, i mean with tv tuner card or something like that  thanx in advance



yes there is lcd tv tuners u dont need a pc

Buy AVerMedia | AVerTV Box Genie l Built-in Speaker
Buy Audio Card | PixelView PlayTV Box 6 Audio card


----------



## bala_cpu (Jul 6, 2011)

Guys thanks for the info avermedia h727 with 3d  seems to be the best choice for airtel dth HD, as it supports HDMI input form airtel HD stb....

But what about the 5.1 sound? As it uses HDMI cable for both audio and video, i should get 5.1 output in my pc without a problem , right?


----------



## masterkd (Jul 7, 2011)

bala_cpu said:


> Guys thanks for the info avermedia h727 with 3d  seems to be the best choice for airtel dth HD, as it supports HDMI input form airtel HD stb....
> 
> But what about the 5.1 sound? As it uses HDMI cable for both audio and video, i should get 5.1 output in my pc without a problem , right?



HDMI carries video+audio..so if you have 5.1 speakers you'll get that..please let me know if you buy avermedia h727!!



tkin said:


> Just asking, what output does the Airtel STB provide? Does it have component output? Or HDMI only?



dunno about airtel..i'm planning to get tatasky+ hd!!


----------



## bala_cpu (Jul 7, 2011)

tkin said:


> Just asking, what output does the Airtel STB provide? Does it have component output? Or HDMI only?



airtel hd stb has both hdmi and component out



masterkd said:


> HDMI carries video+audio..so if you have 5.1 speakers you'll get that..please let me know if you buy avermedia h727!!
> 
> dunno about airtel..i'm planning to get tatasky+ hd!!



Sure ill let you know when i purchase it, i can even post a review of that, it will take around 10 days for me to purchase.

The price is around 7k right? is there any other online store providing it for cheap?



masterkd said:


> dunno about airtel..i'm planning to get tatasky+ hd!!



I prefer airtel hd because of low cost and extra transponder space they have in SES7. Between im already having airtel sd connection with pixelview play tv pro 3,so thinking of an upgrade 

Guys it seems i have one more problem, my asus gts 450 top occupies the the 1st pci-e 1x slot completely , and almost the 2nd one too  . Have to check it out today.....


----------

